# motion



## marlon (Aug 17, 2008)

I keep asking Doc these questions..well because i get very instructive answers; however, i want to mention, out of respect for the other 'seniors' here, that i am not an epak person so i do not know to whom else i would adress these questions.  Doc has repeatedly taught me to respect his opinion and answers.  I am open to any other senior's wisdom and knowledge,and would enjoy the learning.  That being stated...Doc is there a pre set ridged sequence to epak flow?  Even when some are grafting techniques, are there graft points within a technique that are set?  Is there such a thing as epak flow that is not extension and grafting and / or taught as separate?  Of course i am asking if this is so outside of 'logical sequencing..yet as i write this i need to acknowledge that not everyone would hold to the same 'logic' in sequencing would they?  So to be more specific about this part of my post what is your teachings and understanding on logical sequencing (possibly also known as flow?).

Respectfully,
Marlon


----------



## marlon (Aug 18, 2008)

so i was lying down...and it seems to me that the hand motions reflect the universal pattern that i have seen associated with epak.

respectfully,
Marlon


----------



## marlon (Aug 29, 2008)

marlon said:


> I keep asking Doc these questions..well because i get very instructive answers; however, i want to mention, out of respect for the other 'seniors' here, that i am not an epak person so i do not know to whom else i would adress these questions. Doc has repeatedly taught me to respect his opinion and answers. I am open to any other senior's wisdom and knowledge,and would enjoy the learning. That being stated...Doc is there a pre set ridged sequence to epak flow? Even when some are grafting techniques, are there graft points within a technique that are set? Is there such a thing as epak flow that is not extension and grafting and / or taught as separate? Of course i am asking if this is so outside of 'logical sequencing..yet as i write this i need to acknowledge that not everyone would hold to the same 'logic' in sequencing would they? So to be more specific about this part of my post what is your teachings and understanding on logical sequencing (possibly also known as flow?).
> 
> Respectfully,
> Marlon


 
any thoughts on the above?  

Respectfully,
Marlon


----------



## IWishToLearn (Aug 29, 2008)

To quote another of Doc's boys..."I'm not Doc, but I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night."

And another quote to a similar question I posed...

"It depends."

There are extentions taught in the brown levels to orange, blue, and green belt techniques that are prearranged, and they're suffixed onto the end of those techniques.

The lineage I come from (IKCA) teaches a different perspective, blending and borrowing from a much smaller overall # of techniques to create on the fly responses to what you're dealing with at the moment in question.


----------

